# Equalizer Hitch - Wrong Size!!????



## Cornbread375

Well, I am a brand new Outback owner........WHooHoooo!!!!!

Just picked up my "new/used" 2008 30 QBHS LE today......Dry weight shows about 5900. I'm estimating my wet weight at around 6500-7000 lbs give or take...haven't had a chance to weigh it.

I had the Prodigy brake contoller installed and what I thought was a Equalizer (size 1000/10000).....well when I got home, I got to looking at the hitch set-up.....figured I would have to tweak it a little after I got the camper loaded!

What I found.......the dealer installed *1400/14000 *lbs. bars on the hitch......is this a good thing or a bad thing??? I know the bigger bars cost more, but with the weight of this trailer.....is the hitch going to function properly???????

Please give me your thoughts on this!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy

Welcome to Outbackers.

Don't guess at your loaded weight. Always have it weighed but if you must use a weight for forecasting your towing needs, then use the gross weight of the trailer. For your trailer it is listed as 7550. So you should have bars that equal 15% of that weight and that comes to 1130. Your ideal set of bars would be 1200. Now if they do not offer that then you go to the 1400 and the system will still work but some will tell you the ride will be harsher. If you had 1000 bars with a fully loaded trailer your ride would be bouncy for sure.


----------



## Scoutr2

I have a 29BHS and the length and weight are similar to yours. I use the 1200# bars and they work great. The 1400# bars will work and you won't have to lift the tongue as high to get the WD bars on and off, because the L-brackets will be much lower and/or the hitch head will not be tilted back as much (number of washers used as a positive stop for the head), if it was set up properly.

However, it will probably make for a stiff ride in your TV.

But on the other hand, you're all set for that next larger trailer!

I'd return to the dealer and see if they can set you up with the 1200# hitch. You'll probably be happier with the ride.

Just my experienced opinion.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

What you ordered is the right size hitch for that trailer. You will not get enough pressure on the bars with that 1400 setup to give you adequate sway control.

-CC


----------



## Cornbread375

Ok....we just got back from our first outing with the new Outback.

The trailer pulled great, but I noticed that it was rather *rough* and I did feel a little more sway than what I expected. Not much sway, but it was windy today.....and I noticed a little more sway today, than I did on the trip to the campsite.

Do you think switching to the 1000 or 1200 bars would help???

Which size? Both have been referenced to in this thread.....I just want to know which ones will work best! I will NOT be towing with my fresh water tank full, just the usual camping gear. Like I said earlier, I figure I will be around 
6500-7500 lbs MAX! (Still have to weigh it to make sure!)

I can't really ask the people at the TT shop....I knew more about the Equalizer hitch and the Prodigy then they did!!! I had to set the brake controller and the hitch!!!!!!!!

FYI -- When I set it up, to get the weight distributed according to the manual, I had to use 8 (the maximum) washers. My "L" brackets are set on the 5th whole from the top.

P.S. If I switch, do I have to replace the entire hitch, or can I just change out the bars??


----------



## GarethsDad

What is your TV? What size is it 1/2 ton,3/4 ton, 1 ton. How long is the wheelbase? Did you have enough tongue weight? Have you had your TT loaded and weighed at a truck scale. When I upgraded my TV to 1 ton I had to adjust the WD bars and I bought a tongue scale to adjust the tongue weight after I added a cargo carrier to the rear of the TT. The max that I can load into the TT is 1300lbs and I thought the I was far from that and was 300lbs from the max. The extra stuff now rides in the TV bed. Take the time to tune the WD hitch, check your tongue weight and fully loaded weight. James


----------



## Cornbread375

GarethsDad said:


> What is your TV? What size is it 1/2 ton,3/4 ton, 1 ton. How long is the wheelbase? Did you have enough tongue weight? Have you had your TT loaded and weighed at a truck scale. When I upgraded my TV to 1 ton I had to adjust the WD bars and I bought a tongue scale to adjust the tongue weight after I added a cargo carrier to the rear of the TT. The max that I can load into the TT is 1300lbs and I thought the I was far from that and was 300lbs from the max. The extra stuff now rides in the TV bed. Take the time to tune the WD hitch, check your tongue weight and fully loaded weight. James


Didn't want to go here, but here goes nothing........I only have a 1/2 ton!!!!

2005 GMC Ext. Cab 1500 Z71....Heavy Duty tow package (auxillary trans. cooler)

I live in the Delta of Arkansas....(flat lands)....anyway, I wish I had a 3/4 ton! Truck pulls the trailer fine, just a little rough. Seems to be rather "bouncy" at times. I've only pulled it twice. Just wondering if the 1400/14000 lbs bars are "too much". Should I exchange them for a smaller size or.....is this just what I get for having a 1/2 ton?!

When I set up the hitch, all the numbers seemed to be perfect......the truck (according to the measurements) did exactly what the manual to the hitch said it would! I think the weight on the TV is distributed very well! I may have had too much, or not enough weight on the tongue! Who knows! This is all fairly new to me! I've pulled plenty of trailers in the past, just not one this big!!

Should I keep the bars I have and hope to win the lottery and buy a new TV........or should I exchange them, no matter what TV I have?????


----------



## Carey

How many washers are you using for the head tilt set back?

Does your truck squat a bunch if the bars arent on?

I have a very good friend in Tuckerman, Ar. He is a rice farmer and cottenmouth killer.. lol He always has all kinds of canned vegies for me when I make it down there. Those purple hulled peas are to die for.. Boil em with a lil bacon and oh man... I could live on those!

Carey


----------



## Cornbread375

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> How many washers are you using for the head tilt set back?
> 
> Does your truck squat a bunch if the bars arent on?
> 
> I have a very good friend in Tuckerman, Ar. He is a rice farmer and cottenmouth killer.. lol He always has all kinds of canned vegies for me when I make it down there. Those purple hulled peas are to die for.. Boil em with a lil bacon and oh man... I could live on those!
> 
> Carey


This is my current set-up and measurements....

1. 8 washers......the maximum according to the owners manual

2. How much squat is a bunch? Let me tell you the measurements i got.

Tow vehicle alone - rear = 36 3/8" front = 35 3/4" (measurements to top of wheel well)

TV w/ trailer (no bars) - rear = 34 1/2" front = 36 3/4"

TV w/ trailer (With BARS) rear = 35 1/4" front = 35 3/4"

Plus .... trailer measurements with Bars attached..... rear frame = 16 3/4" front frame = 16 1/4"

I think i've been through Tuckerman a time or two.....i bet he is a professional mosquito killer too!!!!! lol


----------



## CamperAndy

You could actually pull up on the bars you have a little more and it would fill better.


----------



## Cornbread375

CamperAndy said:


> You could actually pull up on the bars you have a little more and it would fill better.


ok... u mean just raise the "L" bracket up a notch?

with my current set-up (5th hole from top), I have to raise the rear of the TV up pretty high to easily push the bars in.....how high can i raise it without putting too much pressure on the jack (electric)?? I don't want to break anything.


----------



## john7349

One notch on the "L" bracket equals about one washer.... so the manual says....


----------



## CamperAndy

Cornbread375 said:


> You could actually pull up on the bars you have a little more and it would fill better.


ok... u mean just raise the "L" bracket up a notch?

with my current set-up (5th hole from top), I have to raise the rear of the TV up pretty high to easily push the bars in.....how high can i raise it without putting too much pressure on the jack (electric)?? I don't want to break anything.
[/quote]

"Fill" or "Feel" I need to proof read better.

If you have a 3500 pond lift jack then you have plenty of power to lift the back of the truck to make it easy to set in the bars. You want the front of the truck to sit down as much as the back for the best weight transfer.


----------



## Cornbread375

CamperAndy said:


> You could actually pull up on the bars you have a little more and it would fill better.


ok... u mean just raise the "L" bracket up a notch?

with my current set-up (5th hole from top), I have to raise the rear of the TV up pretty high to easily push the bars in.....how high can i raise it without putting too much pressure on the jack (electric)?? I don't want to break anything.
[/quote]

"Fill" or "Feel" I need to proof read better.

If you have a 3500 pond lift jack then you have plenty of power to lift the back of the truck to make it easy to set in the bars. You want the front of the truck to sit down as much as the back for the best weight transfer.
[/quote]

Ok....I'll try and raise the "L" bracket and see if I can transfer a little more weight to the front.......if this works, is it ok to use the 1400 lb bars, or should i try and exchange them for a smaller size?


----------



## srlaws

We've got a 30rls and when we first bought it I used the 800 pound bars I had with my old trailer. They where too light for the Outback and I replaced them with 1200 pound bars and haven't had a problem since. I don't think you'd have a problem with the 1400 bars, possibly a stiffer ride, but it shouldn't be too big a difference.

By the way if anyone wants a set of 800 pound equalizer bars they can have mine for free. Just have to pick them up. I live near Lexington, NC. Send me a PM if interested.

Steve


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

The 1400lb bars are going to give you good weight distribution but you will probably have trouble getting the sway control you want. There will not be enough pressure on the 4 points. Get smaller bars. I suggest..again...1000/10000. That will give you enough weight distribution and you will have great bind in the hitch head and pressure on the L-brackets for sway control.

-CC


----------



## Cornbread375

collinsfam_tx said:


> The 1400lb bars are going to give you good weight distribution but you will probably have trouble getting the sway control you want. There will not be enough pressure on the 4 points. Get smaller bars. I suggest..again...1000/10000. That will give you enough weight distribution and you will have great bind in the hitch head and pressure on the L-brackets for sway control.
> 
> -CC


Thanks for info....would i just need to switch out the bars with the dealer, or do i have to replace the entire hitch?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I think you have to replace the head and bars both but honestly I don't know for sure. I have called Progress Mfg. several times and their tech support is very good. They are easy to get on the phone and friendly. Give 'em a call - their number is on their website.

Progress Mfg. - Equalizer Hitches

Good luck!

Curtis


----------



## Cornbread375

Thanks to everyone that responded to this thread!!

I spoke with Dan from Equailzer and gave him all the specs on my TT. He told me that he would suggest the 12000# set-up. He agreed that the 14000# hitch was just too much. Although WD would not be a problem, he felt the sway control would be lacking. He thought the 10000# hitch would be pushing it, because of the tongue weight.

I called the TT dealer and told them about the hitch mishap. They are supposed to call and discuss it with Dan at Equalizer, and then let me know how they are going to handle it. (do nothing, swap hitches, etc....)

Again, thanks for info!!!!


----------



## Cornbread375

Cornbread375 said:


> Thanks to everyone that responded to this thread!!
> 
> I spoke with Dan from Equailzer and gave him all the specs on my TT. He told me that he would suggest the 12000# set-up. He agreed that the 14000# hitch was just too much. Although WD would not be a problem, he felt the sway control would be lacking. He thought the 10000# hitch would be pushing it, because of the tongue weight.
> 
> I called the TT dealer and told them about the hitch mishap. They are supposed to call and discuss it with Dan at Equalizer, and then let me know how they are going to handle it. (do nothing, swap hitches, etc....)
> 
> Again, thanks for info!!!!


Thanks again for the info!!!!!

The TT dealer spoke with Equalizer!!!!!! They ordered me a "new" hitch!! Factory Rep. recommended *1200/12000*, so I guess that is the one that I will be using. I figured the 10K or 12K could do it, but I knew the 14K was way too big!

Thanks for everything! My dealer was impressed at how much I researched this topic! I told him 95% of my research came from Outbackers.com!!!!!!


----------

